# Robb MC Pickup and Gas Tank Installed



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just though I would post some pics of some work done this weekend on the 69.

1. Removed original gas tank and took it to a radiator shop where they cleaned it, painted it, and coated the inside to prevent rusting.

2. When I removed the gas tank there was a thick tar paper between the body and the gas tank. This was factory original to prevent tank from rubbing against body. This was removed when the tank was cleaned but I found a similar material at a body shop. Came in several tar/rubber panels with sticky backs. This was installed on new tank to prevent noise from tank rubbing against body.

3. Installed new 1/2 inch Robb MC fuel pickup.

4. Took a die grinder wire wheel to the undercarriage and removed all the dirt and surface rust. Then painted black and added a coat of rubber undercarriage coating to protect from elements.

5. Re-installed refurbished tank with new pickup


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Lookin good there sir... :cheers

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes indeed!....nice job.:cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice job!


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

Going to pull the tank on my '66. Been mentally juggling whether to have tank cleaned and coated or buy a new OEM tank. Looks like you did a nice job on your original tank!

I can get a new OEM tank delivered to the house for $145 from a supplier out of Minnesota. Will probably go that way with new sending unit to make sure everyting is clean. If for some reason that doesn't work out, will do as you did.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

DSMTiger said:


> Going to pull the tank on my '66. Been mentally juggling whether to have tank cleaned and coated or buy a new OEM tank. Looks like you did a nice job on your original tank!
> 
> I can get a new OEM tank delivered to the house for $145 from a supplier out of Minnesota. Will probably go that way with new sending unit to make sure everyting is clean. If for some reason that doesn't work out, will do as you did.


 I always try to use the original GM components. They are much higher quality than todays aftermarket or OEM parts. Your original gas tank will most likely be much nicer than a new 1 I recommend restoring the original.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I should clarify that I am not talking about performance upgrade parts. They are usually nicer than the original GM parts. But basic OEM replacement parts usually fall short when compared to the original GM stuff. Lower quality metal and fitment is usually wrong. I hope I'm making sense.


----------

